# General > Upcoming Events >  Auckland beer/meet/etc.....

## Beaker

So a comment by @Rushy got me thinking. It looks like I'll be back to Auckland in a couple of weeks, if I can get another NI visa, so what about a meet up / after work beer (or 3), Thursday 10 Dec. CBD area somewhere (the locals could sort the place).
Anyone keen?

----------


## shift14

> So a comment by @Rushy got me thinking. It looks like I'll be back to Auckland in a couple of weeks, if I can get another NI visa, so what about a meet up / after work beer (or 3), Thursday 10 Dec. CBD area somewhere (the locals could sort the place).
> Anyone keen?


Yep, 1600 hrs finish that day.

B

----------


## Tommy

Yeah I'd be in for a bit of that. I'd suggest Galbraiths as the watering hole as it has parking, and is 5 mins out of CBD. Also has the best beers around (I don't think they stock Waikato though hahaha)

----------


## Ryan

> Yeah I'd be in for a bit of that. I'd suggest Galbraiths as the watering hole as it has parking, and is 5 mins out of CBD. Also has the best beers around (I don't think they stock Waikato though hahaha)


That's because Galbraiths is a brewery and Waikato is not beer.

----------


## Scouser

Im in...be great to meet some of the brethren..... :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  responsible drinking of course  :ORLY:

----------


## Ryan

Still overseas for another 3 weeks otherwise I'd be keen to make a turn.

----------


## Scouser

@Carpe Diem

----------


## Carpe Diem

I'm gonna have to be a maybe... As I'm not sure how it will roll based on finishing work for a nice long break over Christmas on the 11th.

Will be there if I can tho... and its Waitakere sporting rifle clun nite being thuirsday - so might be a few lemon squashes for me...

----------


## Scouser

> I'm gonna have to be a maybe... As I'm not sure how it will roll based on finishing work for a nice long break over Christmas on the 11th.
> 
> Will be there if I can tho... and its Waitakere sporting rifle clun nite being thuirsday - so might be a few lemon squashes for me...


Nothing wrong with a lemon quash....as long as its got vodka in it....lots of vodka...... :Psmiley:

----------


## Nibblet

> Yep, 1600 hrs finish that day.
> 
> B


You my sober driver?

----------


## Rushy

> So a comment by @Rushy got me thinking. It looks like I'll be back to Auckland in a couple of weeks, if I can get another NI visa, so what about a meet up / after work beer (or 3), Thursday 10 Dec. CBD area somewhere (the locals could sort the place).
> Anyone keen?


Yep, I'd be up for that.

----------


## Rushy

> That's because Galbraiths is a brewery and Waikato is not beer.


You can go away you heathen.

----------


## Rushy

> Still overseas for another 3 weeks otherwise I'd be keen to make a turn.


Probably just as well Ryan, I would smuggle in some Waikato to drink in front of you.  Where in the world are you?

----------


## Rushy

> I'm gonna have to be a maybe... As I'm not sure how it will roll based on finishing work for a nice long break over Christmas on the 11th.
> 
> Will be there if I can tho... and its Waitakere sporting rifle clun nite being thuirsday - so might be a few lemon squashes for me...


So that is a definite maybe and if I do I'll be a wowser from Carpe Diem.  Ha ha ha ha.

----------


## Ryan

> Probably just as well Ryan, I would smuggle in some Waikato to drink in front of you.







> Where in the world are you?


Been working in Sydney for the past 5 weeks, off to the U.S. for more of the same tomorrow.

----------


## Rushy

Cool.

----------


## Ryan

> Cool.


It sure will be!

----------


## dogmatix

I'm in the 'burbs that day, but if we can confirm the location I can make an effort to attend.

----------


## 300CALMAN

AHHH I cant make it that night Wednesday or Friday would have been OK... Dam we will have to have a follow up drinks.  :Beer:

----------


## 300CALMAN

@Glycerine?

----------


## Beaker

@Rushy - you started the idea, so you confirm the place.  :Have A Nice Day:  (meant in a nicest non directing way...)

----------


## Tommy

Yeah @Glycerine, get Maid M to collect  :Grin:

----------


## Carpe Diem

> So that is a definite maybe and if I do I'll be a wowser from Carpe Diem.  Ha ha ha ha.


Yeah that makes a change from normal eh?.. All I'm saying is need to play by ear a bit in case things get a bit sticky getting away from work. Not that I think it will be a problem...

----------


## shift14

> You my sober driver?


At your service...

B

----------


## Rushy

> @Rushy - you started the idea, so you confirm the place.  (meant in a nicest non directing way...)


Galbraiths is fine for me.  It is on my way west.

----------


## Beaker

Sweet.Galbraiths it is. 530pm target for me.
Now where the hell is Galbraiths ......  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Sweet.Galbraiths it is. 530pm target for me.
> Now where the hell is Galbraiths ......


Top end of Mt Eden Road in Grafton.  Let Google be your friend.

----------


## Glycerine

@300CALMAN  @Tommy

always keen for a drink or 3, problem is I'm not usually home till 6pm (M and I carpool, she finishes later than i do)
if drinks are still happening I'll try pop in, if someone lets me know its still going on?

----------


## Tommy

> @300CALMAN  @Tommy
> 
> always keen for a drink or 3, problem is I'm not usually home till 6pm (M and I carpool, she finishes later than i do)
> if drinks are still happening I'll try pop in, if someone lets me know its still going on?


Good day to get the RSV out  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Glycerine

> Good day to get the RSV out


it would be, it might be registered by then....  dependent on weather

----------


## dogmatix

Cool, I can make Normanby Road location.

----------


## kawekakid

Enjoy drinking your beer  this year guys  I see DB Brewries got there water from the Hunua ranges around the 1080 drop

----------


## Tommy

> Enjoy drinking your beer  this year guys  I see DB Brewries got there water from the Hunua ranges around the 1080 drop


Still better than Waikato

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Still less toxic than Waikato


That so true..

----------


## 300CALMAN

https://www.lionco.com/our-brands/al...ges-nz/beer-nz

Unfortunately Kawekakid your beloved Waikato is made in Auckland also by Japanese owned Lion. They also make Mr D's favorite Brown Bombers. Bound to get their water from the Hunua's. If not it is probably from the Waikato River (yes South Auckland drinks Waikato water some days)... Much more toxic with it's Cow Piss, Tannery waste, Geothermal discharge and Hamilton effluent. :Sick:

----------


## Rushy

> That so true..


Heathens.  The King of beers is as good as it gets.

----------


## 300CALMAN

:Fighting: 

Looks like Beer should be added to Religion and Politics as no go areas.

Last post probably enough to get me banned!

----------


## Rushy

> Looks like Beer should be added to Religion and Politics as no go areas.
> 
> Last post probably enough to get me banned!


Nah it is all good.  We are allowed to have our preferences and I am entirely certain that if there was a God and he was old enough to vote, then he would absolutely vote Waikoto as the King of beers.  Ha ha ha ha.

----------


## Tommy

> Nah it is all good.  We are allowed to have our preferences and I am entirely certain that if there was a God and he was old enough to vote, then he would absolutely vote Waikoto as the King of beers.  Ha ha ha ha.


I thought the pope says the old man in the sky was all about creme de menthe? He also got old mate Moses to part the Red Sea, so maybe he was a Lion Nathan man after all...  :ORLY:

----------


## keneff

I'm keen to meet up with some of you good buggers whatever the brand of piss and don't care what river the water came from . This is NZ, where the water is universally fukt. I'm in Papakura. Anyone need a lift into town. PM me. I'll even stay legal for the trip home  :O O:

----------


## Rushy

We will see you there then Keneff.  Water is doomed from the get go.  Fish and frogs fart in it.

----------


## keneff

Fish and frogs fart in it.

LOL Among other things

----------


## Garret

I'll come on down, look forward to meeting some of you good roosters on here, have enjoyed a few brews @ galbreiths over the years, I'm sincerely hoping they have their shit together and have something close to the king of beers, WAIKATO :Cool: 
How will I recognise you fellas?

----------


## Rushy

> I'll come on down, look forward to meeting some of you good roosters on here, have enjoyed a few brews @ galbreiths over the years, I'm sincerely hoping they have their shit together and have something close to the king of beers, WAIKATO
> How will I recognise you fellas?


I am the one that doesn't look six foot four with roguishly good features.

----------


## Scouser

> I am the one that doesn't look six foot four with roguishly good features.


Im the opposite of him!!!!!

----------


## 300winmag

I'll stop by for a couple of Rum & cokes, shouldn't be too hard to spot you lot.

----------


## Carpe Diem

> Im the opposite of him!!!!!


Go on post that photo you had on FB last week at the concert @Scouser. BTW he's the one on the left...

----------


## Scouser

> Go on post that photo you had on FB last week at the concert @Scouser. BTW he's the one on the left...


Had to 'fess up' to the missus the next day though....before she saw it first..... :ORLY: ....disclaimer: no females where interfered with in the making of that photo!!!!!!!

----------


## Carpe Diem

Sorry for the Dob mate but I loved that one .... the Scouser in full flight! Legend!!!

You missed a good one yesterday mate left home at 5am with @northdude for a wee wander down in the Kaimai's a walk (as it was forecast earlier in the weekend clearing conditions after heavy rain - Instead we got a full on stinker !!) we reckon the wander was just shy of 25K on what must have been the second hotest day of the year I've been up there! Got up to the desired area, seeing tracks in the dew laden grass and could see where they'd bedded down wandered through the area having a good look - ran into a couple that had camped up there he'd run into a family group and a couple of single animals at first light - hence nothing there when we got there... Then the 4wd guys arrived in their machines so we went for a bit of a scout much further South - Then knackered and gingerly navigating the mud wallows created by the 4x4's headed back to the car.

I was so shagged I could hardly drink my beer when I got back to the wagon, packed up and got back to town to see hope fade with the black caps defense of a small target... Sad time on the Deersie front but still is really beutiful place for a walk up there.

Sorry @ebf should have come out to Cleavedon instead and watched you shoot - my legs would feel a lot better than they do today...

----------


## sako75

Struth that could well be his daughter

Can't do the 10th  :Sad:

----------


## Scouser

> Struth that could well be his daughter
> 
> Can't do the 10th


Maaaaate. ....I'm in enough strife as it is.......you know how 'friendly' those promo girls get!!!!!!.....had to crowbar her off..... (Tui ad)...... :ORLY:

----------


## MSL

She was all over you I'm sure

----------


## Scouser

> She was all over you I'm sure


 @MSL Like a rash mate....it was orrible...... :Psmiley:

----------


## northdude

my mrs is in trouble now should of done what scouser did and tell me before I saw it  :Grin:

----------


## Carpe Diem

> my mrs is in trouble now should of done what scouser did and tell me before I saw it


Just what I love to see the boys punching above their weight, well in the chick department anyway ! :Wink:

----------


## BRADS

> Just what I love to see the boys punching above their weight, well in the chick department anyway !


That's a bit rich coming from you!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

I thought promo girls were spost to be hot?

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## sako75

She is from Nelson

----------


## northdude

Yep like in the PIC drink enough beer and there all hot  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> She is from Nelson


Not fat enough.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Dorkus

What time is everyone planning on making this happen? I have a spearfishing club meeting starting at 7 - Would be impressive if I can turn up to that drunk. Might catch the Devonport ferry over after work if people are starting earlyish.
Would be great to meet a few likeminded chaps from the big smoke. Every time I go hunting I meet people who look down their nose at us Dorklanders.

----------


## Rushy

I'll be there from just after five.

----------


## Tommy

I'll be there 5:30-5:45 depending on traffic. Could have developed a thirst by then

----------


## Dorkus

Sweet - I'll be there by 5:30. I'll be the six foot, 110kg, patchy bearded 27yr old chatting up the beer wench. Actually I'll probably be sitting in the corner watching cricket (provided it's not raining in Dunedin)

----------


## Rushy

Ill be the one that looks like me.

----------


## Beaker

I'm aiming for 530, but will depend on that 4 letter word - work.....

Bean pole with a rough beard, glasses and in Auckland camouflage gear (suit)

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Not fat enough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Hey! my mrs is from nelson

----------


## shift14

Straight from work......the sweet aroma of Jet A-1, that'll be me, and I'll have to chaperone Nibblet of course.

B

----------


## 300winmag

> Straight from work......the sweet aroma of Jet A-1, that'll be me, and I'll have to chaperone Nibblet of course.
> 
> B


No smoking or cellphones within 8m then

----------


## Scouser

I should be there for 5-30 latest, 6 foot greyling with an infectious smile.......

----------


## Carpe Diem

I'll be there at about 5 or just before - not much happening at work today - ooops...Famous last words!!!

----------


## Tommy

They have parking in the carpark next door. Just park in the galbraiths spots and go see the barman for a free parking pass

----------


## Beaker

Right so the Munich lager is all right.......

----------


## Tommy

Aaaaand beaker and I are out the back

----------


## sako75

Have a good time gents. None of this mamby pamby putting keys in the middle of the table stuff

----------


## BRADS

️the Auckland way?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Was a good turn out and I got to meet a couple of new members along with a former neighbour from a time long ago (probably five decades you reckon B?).  @Barefoot there was a young fellah from the senior service there that I told to PM you to get an invite to your next goat cull so expect a PM.  Now hark this guys, Carpe Diem shut the car door on his beak and was bleeding all over the pub.  I reckon Scouser head butted him and the car door was just a story he made up.

----------


## northdude

you could of talked it up a bit like a good old fashoned punch up in the car park or the days when a couple of pubs i use to go to thered be a full on brawl in the place while your sittn there having a quiet beer minding your own buisness  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dorkus

Was awesome to meet you guys. @Barefoot I am definitely keen to be a part of the next cull.

----------


## shift14

> Was a good turn out and I got to meet a couple of new members along with a former neighbour from a time long ago (probably five decades you reckon B?).  @Barefoot there was a young fellah from the senior service there that I told to PM you to get an invite to your next goat cull so expect a PM.  Now hark this guys, Carpe Diem shut the car door on his beak and was bleeding all over the pub.  I reckon Scouser head butted him and the car door was just a story he made up.


Yep 5 decades sounds fair.....say it quickly ...doesn't sound very long at all.

B

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Was awesome to meet you guys. @Barefoot I am definitely keen to be a part of the next cull.


 :TT TT: 

Gutted to miss out on the meet-up.

----------


## Scouser

> Was a good turn out and I got to meet a couple of new members along with a former neighbour from a time long ago (probably five decades you reckon B?).  @Barefoot there was a young fellah from the senior service there that I told to PM you to get an invite to your next goat cull so expect a PM.  Now hark this guys, Carpe Diem shut the car door on his beak and was bleeding all over the pub.  I reckon Scouser head butted him and the car door was just a story he made up.


Shhhhush. .....What happens in the pub car park....? Stays in the car park...... :Thumbsup:

----------


## Carpe Diem

> Shhhhush. .....What happens in the pub car park....? Stays in the car park......


You got it buddy a inclement wind gust 'Tis all thanks Tobes!. Rather than a " does your mother sew?".. But fark me if the sucker didn't bleed. A Very big thank you for for resident medic  @Rushy with his years of boxing ring experience sorted it out with a ice cube quick smart.

Very enjoyable chin wag we need to do more of these and great time of year for bullshit and Jellybeans - Hmmm maybe I'm concussed?

----------


## Rushy

How is the snorer today CD?

----------


## Carpe Diem

A Bit sore and bruised - But it never started bleeding again so your method worked a bloody treat! Thank you sir -  I never knew a (Scouser) passenger side car do would do that well not unless assisted by a unknown force ...

Have hopefully also put that other issue to bed today also...  and looking forward to going Hunting tomorrow up your neck of the woods and nah not Turkeys this time @BRADS although you are top of the list of invites for the next cull we get invited to it wasa blast Literally...

----------


## Rushy

Id rather be in the ring trading blows than in the corner mopping brows but if you're bleeding I have the skills you're needing.

----------


## 300CALMAN

Plans for the next one??? :Beer:

----------


## Tommy

> Plans for the next one???


BBQ or something I reckon. All chip in and get $90 to Brads to relieve him of his naughty puffball, get Rushy to smack it over from a million miles away, then spit the fucker.

----------


## Beaker

Right, it's been a bit, hopefully carpe diem is mended..and won't try to remove parts of his body again, as rushy won't be there on account of having his head in a bowl of locusts...

So what about a wet Wednesday drink this week? Same place , same time?

----------


## Gerbs

Yup, I'd be in, meet some of you critters I've been reading comments from.

----------


## Rushy

> Right, it's been a bit, hopefully carpe diem is mended..and won't try to remove parts of his body again, as rushy won't be there on account of having his head in a bowl of locusts...
> 
> So what about a wet Wednesday drink this week? Same place , same time?


You bastard Beaker.  Wait til I am stepping on a plane and then put up a lets have a beer while Rushy is away.  Ha ha ha ha enjoy.

----------


## Beaker

Sorry about that rushy, I think it's only fair though, because you didn't send me a invite to Vietnam. So really your the barstard in this one  :Have A Nice Day: 

Anyway, the way to fix it will be to have another beer when you back!

----------


## Tommy

Same venue?

----------


## Gibo

> Same venue?


Re read his post  :Psmiley:

----------


## Beaker

> Same venue?


Yeah why not.

Say about 530? or earlier??  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

Galbraiths, Mt Eden Road in Grafton

----------


## deadidick

Ill check my brownie points. Could be a starter for 530 (is that am or PM??)  :Omg: 
Be nice to put a few faces to some names.

----------


## R93

> Right, it's been a bit, hopefully carpe diem is mended..and won't try to remove parts of his body again, as rushy won't be there on account of having his head in a bowl of locusts...
> 
> So what about a wet Wednesday drink this week? Same place , same time?


Slut. Wait till I tell Fwank😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Slut. Wait till I tell Fwank
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Lol, tell him though, that if he's missing the love, I'll be back in Brisbane in a couple of weeks - we can forgo the beers and start working on that wall of bottles!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

He's hurting but I will pass it on😆

Just got off the phone with him. He asked after ya. I told him you were looking for better company to drink with😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> He's hurting but I will pass it on
> 
> Just got off the phone with him. He asked after ya. I told him you were looking for better company to drink with
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


LOL, I'm reduced to looking for them in Auckland to!  :Have A Nice Day: 

Flick him my email, and we'll see about trying to get through a plate of those wings in a couple of weeks. 
When you back out?

----------


## R93

Home now. Fly back on the 30th for 2 weeks.
I need the details on that gun when you get a chance.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Home now. Fly back on the 30th for 2 weeks.
> I need the details on that gun when you get a chance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Will do.  Will be the weekend though. I'm around next week though.

----------


## R93

> Will do.  Will be the weekend though. I'm around next week though.


Sweet as mate. No hurry at all.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Get a room you two  :Sick:   :Psmiley:

----------


## Beaker

You want to come to?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> You want to come to?


eeeeww! no thanks!

----------


## R93

> You want to come to?


Yeah he does😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Yeah he does
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


He so does!

----------


## Gibo

Ok. I'm coming

----------


## Tommy

> Ok. I'm coming


Three hours from the hill, plus auckland traffic? Me n beaker may actually still be here going on last times effort

----------


## Gibo

Is it tonight?

----------


## Beaker

About 2 beers in......

----------


## R93

> About 2 beers in......


No spicy wings or smoked pork belly?😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

Not yet.
1 spicy thing seen though...  :Have A Nice Day:  (not at our table though.....)

----------


## Gibo

> Not yet.
> 1 spicy thing seen though...  (not at our table though.....)


Spicy or saucy  :Wink:

----------


## Tommy

> Spicy or saucy


Both. Cat woman on her day off

----------


## 300CALMAN

Aye what? DAM I left too early  :Sad: 
Oh well it was bloody good to meet @Beaker and catch up @Tommy
Hopefully I can stay a bit longer next time.

----------


## Petros_mk

> Both. Cat woman on her day off


You should do Spitting Feathers on a Friday next time you meet... $3 Heineken, cat women, good music (bit loud) but a good way to start the night, from there its either downhill or uphill to White House....

----------


## Glycerine

> Aye what? DAM I left too early 
> Oh well it was bloody good to meet  @Beaker and catch up  @Tommy
> Hopefully I can stay a bit longer next time.


I showed up a bit after you left,
Good to meet you @Beaker and @Tommy you hadn't been drinking enough, you didn't buy anything last night, SHAME ON YOU!!!  :Grin:

----------


## Beaker

> I showed up a bit after you left,
> Good to meet you @Beaker and @Tommy you hadn't been drinking enough, you didn't buy anything last night, SHAME ON YOU!!!


Do we know the breed of those potatoes?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tommy

> I showed up a bit after you left,
> Good to meet you @Beaker and @Tommy you hadn't been drinking enough, you didn't buy anything last night, SHAME ON YOU!!!


Well, nothing that goes bang..

----------


## Glycerine

> Do we know the breed of those potatoes?


not yet, but soon  :Grin:

----------

